# Help! Spiderling cage size



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

 I just join the site today and  I had some questions about when it mihgt be ok to move my spiderling Versicolors to a Biger home that I have alrady bought.
I just can't see the spiderling in the Vial that well unless i hold him or take off the lid. Is it or when will it be ok to move him to a bigger Home?:wall:   He/She is only about 1" ATM. :? 

I was thinkg about just leaving the Vial in the new cage with the top off so She could deside when to move out. Is this a good idea?:?

This is my spiderling.
View attachment 75694


This is the cage I want to move it to.
View attachment 75695


----------



## Snuggles (Jan 28, 2009)

Is that a 20H?!


----------



## Travis K (Jan 28, 2009)

That is probably a little too big right now.  You could use it, but just about every one on here will say WAY TOO BIG.  Plus your success will be greater in a smaller setup.  I would say the one you have is still fine for a another molt or two.  Hope this helps and WELCOME to the board and the hobby.  ONE warning though, you ain't gonna be able to stop with one T.


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

no the pic make is look bigger then it is. It is a custom tank with  dimintions 6x12x12

It uses the lid of a 2.5 gal tank.


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

Travis K said:


> That is probably a little too big right now.  You could use it, but just about every one on here will say WAY TOO BIG.  Plus your success will be greater in a smaller setup.  I would say the one you have is still fine for a another molt or two.  Hope this helps and WELCOME to the board and the hobby.  ONE warning though, you ain't gonna be able to stop with one T.



Yeah the pet shop I got  the spidderling from has his 4" Pinktoe in it and its doing well.  So I went a head and bought the Cage for mine when he gets bigger.   I just hate having to look at him/her through the vial   .  At what size do you think i can move the spiderling to the new cage.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 28, 2009)

glenoweth said:


> no the pic make is look bigger then it is. It is a custom tank with  dimintions are 6x12x12


Still too big, Avic can be finicky at first.  In fact there is even a condition know as Sudden Avic Death.  In a smaller setup you will have a T that can get to it's prey easier and "most" people keep the tanks on the smaller side especially for the smaller Ts.  You can do it but you will need to make sure you T is eating well and able to find water.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 28, 2009)

glenoweth said:


> Yeah the pet shop I got  the spidderling from has his 4" Pinktoe in it and its doing well.  So I went a head and bought the Cage for mine when he gets bigger.   I just hate having to look at him/her through the vial   .  At what size do you think i can move the spiderling to the new cage.


That size tank?  If it was me I would put it in once it gets to a 3" DLS(diagonal leg span) minimum.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 28, 2009)

BTW, I love your dining room.


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

Travis K said:


> BTW, I love your dining room.


Ha-Ha thanks!  Im going to the hobby shop after i get off work tonight would a small clear box work for now? maybe 3"X3"x5"tall?


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

Travis K said:


> That size tank?  If it was me I would put it in once it gets to a 3" DLS(diagonal leg span) minimum.


Do big spaces stress out the spiderlings? :?


----------



## curiousme (Jan 28, 2009)

The main problem with spiderlings and too much space is that they have a hard time finding their food.  i think one of the little hobby boxes should be okay, especially after it starts a tube web.  Once the tube web is in place, you can just put the food in the web.


----------



## JNG (Jan 28, 2009)

i got 2 slings that size, and keep them in a 3x5x3 deep container. just guna have to be very patient with the growing process, i guess. cuz, im tired of lookin at mine in a little container like that, too. but, what can ya do? Just gota wait...


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

JNG said:


> i got 2 slings that size, and keep them in a 3x5x3 deep container. just guna have to be very patient with the growing process, i guess. cuz, im tired of lookin at mine in a little container like that, too. but, what can ya do? Just gota wait...


Very true ...


----------



## JNG (Jan 28, 2009)

What you could do is. the containers i got mine in are from safeway. They are those little tubs that potato salad comes in. in deli section. forgot the name tho. but they are appx 3"x5"x3" deep. And, when your done with the potato salad, i just washed it, then cut a square hole in the lid, then glued mesh over the hole. Added peat moss, couple of sticks, made a hide out of a toilet paper roll. and, thats a good size. and, u can see pretty good thru it. most of the time my T's are all over the place in it.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Jan 28, 2009)

Around 1" I like to move my s'lings into acrylic condiment shakers with screw on lids. They are also sometimes called dredges. I've seen them in pretty much every supermarket and home store I've ever been in though I specifically look for the ones with screw on lids and small holes.

They're cheap, good to about 2 or 2.5 inches, and *way* nicer to look at and deal with then pill vials.

Here for example is Webbigail the GBB providing a subtle object lesson in why I no longer put my coffee down next to my tarantulas.


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

Sterlingspider said:


> Around 1" I like to move my s'lings into acrylic condiment shakers with screw on lids. They are also sometimes called dredges. I've seen them in pretty much every supermarket and home store I've ever been in though I specifically look for the ones with screw on lids and small holes.
> 
> They're cheap, good to about 2 or 2.5 inches, and *way* nicer to look at and deal with then pill vials.
> 
> Here for example is Webbigail the GBB providing a subtle object lesson in why I no longer put my coffee down next to my tarantulas.


Nice ... LOL.


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 28, 2009)

JNG said:


> i got 2 slings that size, and keep them in a 3x5x3 deep container. just guna have to be very patient with the growing process, i guess. cuz, im tired of lookin at mine in a little container like that, too. but, what can ya do? Just gota wait...


BUY MORE AND MORE AND MORE AND MORE!!!!


----------



## JNG (Jan 28, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> BUY MORE AND MORE AND MORE AND MORE!!!!


Gime a week, or two. I'll have more ordered. I think me just having 1 just left. Thinkin bout orderin one now.


----------



## JNG (Jan 28, 2009)

Sterlingspider said:


> Around 1" I like to move my s'lings into acrylic condiment shakers with screw on lids. They are also sometimes called dredges. I've seen them in pretty much every supermarket and home store I've ever been in though I specifically look for the ones with screw on lids and small holes.
> 
> They're cheap, good to about 2 or 2.5 inches, and *way* nicer to look at and deal with then pill vials.
> 
> Here for example is Webbigail the GBB providing a subtle object lesson in why I no longer put my coffee down next to my tarantulas.


 Hey, where did u get them? Those look cool, too


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Go to Micahel's They have nice plexiglass cubes in different sizes. Just make sure to drill holes in the lid and on the sides above the sub strait line for air circulation.


----------



## JNG (Jan 28, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> Go to Micahel's They have nice plexiglass cubes in different sizes. Just make sure to drill holes in the lid and on the sides above the sub strait line for air circulation.


May have to go 2moro & check them out


----------



## Sterlingspider (Jan 28, 2009)

JNG said:


> Hey, where did u get them? Those look cool, too


I bought three or four in one shot and have had them for a while now so I don't remember exactly where I got them, but if I had to make a guess I'd say probably either Walmart or Stop and Shop.


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 28, 2009)

This is what I got for a couple of my versis. Got them at Wal Mart.


----------



## JNG (Jan 28, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> This is what I got for a couple of my versis. Got them at Wal Mart.


Man, I was actually guna buy a couple of them the other day too. Got to the check-out line with them. Then realized I forgot my debit card at home.


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

JNG said:


> Man, I was actually guna buy a couple of them the other day too. Got to the check-out line with them. Then realized I forgot my debit card at home.


LOL PWNED!


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> Go to Micahel's They have nice plexiglass cubes in different sizes. Just make sure to drill holes in the lid and on the sides above the sub strait line for air circulation.


I went to Micahel's today just to look around. They have some need Glass square canisters in 3 sizes (not sure how easy drilling glass is) and they are cheap as crap like 3$-7$ (matters on size)they might make a good cheap home to.


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> This is what I got for a couple of my versis. Got them at Wal Mart.


Yeah but i feel the same way about the tuperware as i do the vials I cant see in them that good.


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Are they glass or plexi.? The tupperware is hard to see into but I put screen on the top.


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 28, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> Are they glass or plexi.? The tupperware is hard to see into but I put screen on the top.


thay are glass nicely build i found them by the flowwer vases.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 29, 2009)

well id go getoneof the plastic cubes....drill slow and it wont crack...but for future refrence....keep the T in the vial for a while...let them chill out from shipping or movement.....after that then move up a size...Ts like small spaces and can acually stress them out if there in to big of an enclosure. rule of thumb is imagine 3 of your Ts next to each other and thats all they need for a 1 inch you will want 3 inch of floor space for aboreals 1 inch id say 4 inch tall by 3 inchwide , micheals has all kinds of cubes that not only look nice but are practical too....the tank you got will prolly be almost a year before i would put your t in there...i have had mine for about a yar its 3 inches and it just got a 2.5 gal on its  side...and that is still kinda big for it....i use a 2.5 gal for my 5 inch avicularia avicularia and its just right


----------

